# Spring Break Ideas



## Fitzriley (Dec 2, 2005)

My 17 year old daughter and two of her friends are looking for someplace warm to go in April, week 14. We are in NY, so warmer climates are a must. I am hesitant to send them out of the US, so am really interested mainly in Florida. I have a week deposited at RCI that we can use for an exchange (2BR Fairfield Bentley Brook Christmas week we deposited in June), but I am not sure where to look.

We love Key West and also own there, but think they are too young. They don't want Disney (not sure why) and want an area where there is "stuff to do". We (hubby and 2 younger children) will travel with them but give them their own space.

Any suggestions for a safe but fun area for teenage girls? Any promos available at that time? We already spoke to Marriott, but they only offer a one bedroom rental at a reduced rate for doing the 90 minute presentation. We really need a 3 bedroom with all these kids, and are willing to pay a rental fee if it is not exorbitant. 

Thanks,
Joan


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2005)

Just wondering:  Will all the girls be underage?  Might be awkward chaperoning 18 year olds who are legal adults.  I would be very clear with them about your rules and expectations before you ever leave home - and talk to their parents too.  They may be great kids, but in some of these spring break cities, they will be around other young people and lots of opportunities to party.


----------



## Dee in California (Dec 2, 2005)

I understand there are some nice Convents in the Southern states... 

Sorry, small flash-forward parental moment there.


----------



## Fitzriley (Dec 2, 2005)

By the time we travel, mine will be just 18 and the other girls still 17. We will be chaperoning and we have known them since they were in 5th grade. Very responsible girls and not the wild types. Of course, one never knows what vacation can inspire! I am probably much more wild than they are and am not really that worried about the partying. They are more interested in the beach and the shopping.

I was looking at Hyatt's Coconut Beach at Bonita Springs, but no availability that week. 

JOan


----------



## gmarine (Dec 2, 2005)

Keep in mind that many resorts, especially at that time of year, have age restrictions in place where there is a minimum age allowed to check in. Many resorts it is 21, some even older.
If the oldest person is 18 make sure they will be able to check in before you accept the exchange and get it in writing or the name of the person you speak to at the resort.


----------



## Fitzriley (Dec 2, 2005)

We will be with them and have passed the age of 21 a long long time ago................

Joan


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 2, 2005)

Might want to widen your seach to Texas, California, New Mexico and Arizona, if you are wanting to stay in the US.  Hilton Head is nice, but not as warm as Florida and the above places.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 2, 2005)

Fitzriley said:
			
		

> We will be with them and have passed the age of 21 a long long time ago................
> 
> Joan




Sorry, I misunderstood. When you said "send them" etc I thought you meant they were going alone.


----------



## Blondie (Dec 4, 2005)

I hope you aren't looking for 2006- If so you are late to be starting your search. I vote for Mexico, and PV specifically. Very family oriented place and pretty reasonable pricewise. Some nice buys on silver which is fairly cheap too. I bet they would love it. Also, we love Aruba and it is very safe unless you do something foolish, of course.  Have fun!


----------



## michelle (Dec 5, 2005)

If you have a location in mind, check out www.vacationrentals.com for a house to rent. Note that these houses are priced individually, so you might even find a 4 or 5 bedroom place for little more than a 3 bedroom place.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2005)

After teaching teenagers for over 25 years, I personally would not consider taking teenagers, who did not belong to me, out of the country, and certainly not to any area where it is easy for teenagers to obtain alcohol.  Better safe than sorry.  Obviously what happened in Aruba is not a commen occurance, but it just shows what can happen to a good kid, under the wrong circumstances.  

Another example:  Our friend's daughter was going to school in San Diego and she and a group of friends decided to go to Mexico for a party weekend.  They were drinking and one young man got intoxicated and fell off a beach cliff and died.  The whole group was arrested and held for several days before they were allowed to call their parents.  Getting them out of jail and back home was pure hell.  

There are just too many variables in a foreign country for me to be willing to be responsible for someone else's child.


----------



## Fitzriley (Dec 6, 2005)

I agree about going out of the USA. We are limiting our search to the US. I did look at both Vacation rentals and cyberrentals and may have located a nice 3 bedroom condo available that week in Bonita Springs area. Looks clean, relatively inexpensive, and a pool for my hubby and I to hang with the younger children (4 and 6), while the teenagers go to the beach. I am fine tuning things now.

Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## akbmusic (Dec 6, 2005)

*Some ideas*

What kinds of things do the girls like to do? Also, what do the rest of you like to do. Although it is kind of you to take that many girls along with you, I wouldn't completely cater to them either.
  I would still consider Disney/Orlando. Universal Studios is a lot more teen- oriented than Disney. There is also Discovery Cove, and tons of places to shop! And you aren't too terribly far from a beach for the day either. Orlando isn't all Disney!
   I agree with Texas, and you might want to add Arizona to the list also. Not sure I agree with Hilton Head unless you think they would enjoy Savannah for the day. There is a huge outlet mall close by, but on the island itself, unless you like a lot of biking/hiking/kayaking... I'm not sure teenagers would find it as enjoyable.


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 6, 2005)

I think there are few 3-bedrooms on Panama City Beach. It is definitely party central for spring break.

the beach though is lovely...

there is a Marriott close by. Not on the beach.

most of those on the beach only have 1-bedroom.

although I think Landmark Holiday Beach has a couple of 3-bedroom?

my nephew is going (with friends and his mother) for the week of April 1st...

he really wants to be where the action is and Landmark is not the place....

However he plays baseball and can easily walk the mile or two to get to where the action is going on.

you might also consider South Beach in Miami  - I don't think there are many timeshares there.

there are nice beaches all along the Panhandle - including Florida, Ala and Miss.

Al is open for business and most of the hurricane damage is gone. Miss I don't think is really recovered as of yet.


----------

